# Name your places...



## Mynyel3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am looking to start purchasing a few things and to know what your favorite places are.

Just give the top three or so (well if you have three or more if you have places you just can't live without!) and what you purchase (well a consolidated list lest we :shock: )  Links are always nice!

Thank you ladies and gents!

Rachel


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 2, 2010)

1)  Camden Grey (for carrier oils, butters & sodium lactate)
2)  Brambleberry (for FO's & EO's)
3)  Elements Bath & Body (for containers & FO's)


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have ordered lip balm tubes from www.soapersupplies.com (0.15 each) and various powder (charcoal, oxides, milk and honey powders) and packaging ingredients from www.texasnaturalsupply.com.  I am patiently waiting for my first orders from brambleberry and columbus foods.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 2, 2010)

1)  www.SoapersChoice.com   --  oils and butters

2)  www.camdengrey.com  --   clays and additives and EOs cheap

3)  www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com  --  silicone molds

I am still searching for my favorite FOs :?   Looks like it will end up being a couple from here there and everywhere.


----------



## tlaborn (Nov 22, 2010)

I got my containers from sks
My wax, wicks and FO's from candlescience
My EOs im still looking but lately ive been getting them from Mountainrose


----------

